# Openvas is not working in FreeBSD.



## sharif_mun (Jul 2, 2018)

I have installed openvas9 in Opensense(FreeBSD based firewall and routing platform).But when I enter "omp" in CLI then following error shows.


```
root@user:~ # omp
Shared object "libkrb5.so.11" not found, required by "libssh.so.4"
```

Here is the output of  "ldd /usr/local/lib/libssh.so.4"

```
root@user:/usr/local/sbin # ldd /usr/local/lib/libssh.so.4
/usr/local/lib/libssh.so.4:
    librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0x3f15527c000)
    libcrypto.so.8 => /lib/libcrypto.so.8 (0x3f155600000)
    libz.so.6 => /lib/libz.so.6 (0x3f155a6c000)
    libgssapi.so.10 => /usr/local/lib/libgssapi.so.10 (0x3f15454e000)
    libkrb5.so.11 => not found (0)
    libcom_err.so.5 => not found (0)
    libheimntlm.so.11 => not found (0)
    libhx509.so.11 => not found (0)
    libasn1.so.11 => not found (0)
    libwind.so.11 => not found (0)
    libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x3f154730000)
    libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x3f155c84000)[CODE]
```

The result of "uname -a" is 
	
	



```
FreeBSD NEXT.localdomain 11.0-RELEASE-p15 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p15 #0 212f26a14(stable/17.7): Fri Dec  1 04:52:32 BDT 2017     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  amd64
```

How can i solve this issue and run openvas in Freebsd


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2018)

sharif_mun said:


> I have installed openvas9 in Opensense


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

FreeBSD 11.0 has been End-of-Life since November 2017 and is not supported any more.
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

